# Fracino Steam/Water knobs, and portafilter handles in wood



## Simon V (Dec 8, 2020)

Does anyone know if the steam and water knobs are available in wood - Fracino have knobs for my old classic machine in black or shiny(!), but i wondered if anyone else manufactured them. Also does anyone know the thread size for the portafilters?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Which machine?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Apologies. Skipped the classic bit.

Anything is possible - depending on how deep pockets are.

Im unawares of their standard knobs available in wood. You could maybe retrofit flick valves like on some of their other machines that have wooden knobs?


----------



## Simon V (Dec 8, 2020)

Which of their models have the flick valves - I could take a look at them? I've rashly set to the tattiest portafilter with a heat gun and found a M12 thread, as well as a great way to refinish the portafilter handle!

Many thanks


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Look at their classico model.

You could call fracino for options as itsbnot going to be cheap


----------



## Simon V (Dec 8, 2020)

Walnut handle ordered, and some walnut stock also, to engineer the knobs. Id love to bring some elegance to this old machine - I just need to reclaim my polisher (lent it to a friend)


----------

